# 2001 TDI Beetle heater works but not real hot



## lojosh (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a 2001 TDI Beetle the heater works but it wont get hot, replaced thermostat but no change some foam has been blowing out of my vents. it is suppose to snow next week and i would like to have it fixed by then if possible. I would be thankful for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Are you driving the car very far?


----------



## lojosh (Jan 6, 2012)

It is a 90 miles to work and back.


----------



## johnnygeneric (Jan 7, 2012)

*Same problem*

I've had the same problem. Replaced the thermostat and I think there was a little improvement.

Have you checked the water temperature? I haven't done that yet..I live in Houston. I had a different problem with a leaking coolant gasket so I had the repair shop replace both the gasket and the thermostat.

I think there is a recirculating amount of coolant to the expansion tank. When I first had the problem I stuck the thermometer in the flow and the temp was only 140 F. It should be much closer to boiling. Around 190+ degrees F. I haven't checked the temp after the repair, but the air is still not very hot. It could be that is NOT the place to measure the temp. of the water. Maybe someone here can tell us where to check.

I also have the issue of the foam blowing around inside my car. I wonder...if some of the foam is partially blocking the water/air exchanger?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The foam coming out from the blend door can definitely lead to poorer heating and cooling abilities. Here is a good DIY for the blend door: http://newbeetle.org/forums/questions-issues-concerns-problems-new-beetle/41973-blend-door-diy.html. 

Thermostat is the other thing I'd check.


----------



## lojosh (Jan 6, 2012)

*lojosh, heater works but not real hot*

i did replace the thermostat and there were no leaks from the gasket. i have posted on other forums and most are leaning towards the blend doors, since i am blowing foam out the vents.


----------



## lojosh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Blend door DIY*

Thanks, the DIY sight looks like it will be alot of help. Will give it a shot next weekend.


----------



## lojosh (Jan 6, 2012)

*Fixed Blend Doors*

Just want to say thanks for the DIY forum for the Blend Doors it was great. Got them fixed and i have heat. I guess i am ready for the cold weather now.


----------



## OhRandi (Feb 22, 2009)

lojosh said:


> Just want to say thanks for the DIY forum for the Blend Doors it was great. Got them fixed and i have heat. I guess i am ready for the cold weather now.


 So it was your blend door? Mine had been spitting foam at me for quite some time and just this winter my heat hasn't been very hot. What exactly did you do to it? I've never seen it but my shop says I should be able to access it without ripping the dash apart if I remove my glovebox, which I need to do anyway since it is not closing very well.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Randi, just go through the DIY on the Org. It will tell you all you need to know. I also linked it here in this thread.


----------

